# Best Wax



## ronb (Feb 20, 2014)

I have just ordered a bottle of Poor Boys Black Hole to cover up some very minor white lines/scratches on the car. Question: what is the best wax / sealant to use to cover it please?

Regards,

RonB


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You're going to get 3000 different options tbh

What's your budget


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I have Poorbiys black hole and it's really good stuff, smells good enough to eat. I always seal with AG HD Wax. HD Wax is the Mutts Nuts !


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You're going to get 3000 different options tbh
> 
> What's your budget


Exactly this


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The blackhole is a great choice. As for wax it will depend on a lot of things like budget, durability etc and you WILL get lots of answers and very few will be the same as the previous one.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to kick proceedings offwith R222 though

Its cheap
It's awesome
It'snot all that durable though


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive only ever used AutoGlym HD Wax but i love it, easy to apply and take off  just do it out of the sun


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The best wax is the one 
A, YOU get the best result with.
B, the one that YOU can afford.
Everyone elses opinion is just that its The wax THEY get on with and THEY can afford.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a lot of options, some I've used are Gtechniq c2v3 is a very fast sealant to use, CG Jetseal 109, and my longest lasting wax is Collinite 476s


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours Wax - gives great finish , helps to hide light swirls , 2-3 coats gives best result .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone raves about HD yet I find it annoying to apply 

If you want durability then c2v3 or fk1000p

Looks af illusion

As I said earlier though, everyone likes something else


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Exactly my pount kimo73 therefore HD wax is NOT the best for you lol.
That said others may have the same thing with the waxes you get on with.
There are too many variables involved to give a definate answer on the best wax.
Price, experience of applicator, paint condition, paint type, time, application method, etc etc etc. Believe it or not allergy to a wax ( i have seen a guy that was allergic to a certain AIO it bought him out in a rash and he looked like he was having an asthma attack. Weird YUP)
No two people apply a wax the same. It may VISUALLY look the same but you cant see pressure etc. Or how thick they apply it (remembering that a thin coat works better than a thick coat) panel temperature. The list is endless and you will never get a definative answer. Just a broad spectrum of what OTHERS get on with. The more popular suggestions are either cheap OR easy to apply for the result they want.
Put this way.
If there was ONE wax that stood head and shoulders above EVERYTHING else then do you not think all the manufactures would get a tub, sample it and recreate it thus all having the best product?, leaving us in the situation of dulux paint from b and q or dulux paint from homebase or dulux paint from ebay.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You want an easy wax so I suggest for starters you look at BMD Luxury waxes on here. Their waxes are easy to apply and easy to buff off leaving a great finish. 50ml pot can be had for £25 or they have an offer on at the moment so they are even cheaper.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

One persons best is another's worst.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> One persons best is another's worst.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

It used to take about 3 hours to have a hundred different answers to threads like this.
That comment rascal....... Im still laughing mate BRILLIANT

But VERY true


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I`m going to chuck one in, for durability,looks and cost you cant go wrong  Let battle commence

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ronb said:


> I have just ordered a bottle of Poor Boys Black Hole to cover up some very minor white lines/scratches on the car. Question: what is the best wax / sealant to use to cover it please?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RonB


There is no best. My advice would be to polish out the marks then work out your budget and take it from there


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I use Black hole topped with Nattys red paste wax. it's a wonderful combination :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Turtle Wax


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

asboman said:


> I use Black hole topped with Nattys red paste wax. it's a wonderful combination :thumb:


or even nattys blue, its pretty much where i started years back:wave:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> One persons best is another's worst.


So I take it you don't like BMD wax. Is that right?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Come on guys, everybody knows Collinite 467s is the best wax out there


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Colinite


----------



## Jafco (Nov 17, 2012)

Only used Collinite 467s, rate it for durability & it lasts. 

Nearly run out so will be in the market for something different next time round, thinking of trying something from the Auto Finesse range.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone thought about asking the OP what colour car they have before recommending :doublesho


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Zymol


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 or Sonax Xtreme Wax.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jochen said:


> Come on guys, everybody knows Collinite 467s is the best wax out there


It's the best wax for the Winter months for sure. very durable :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Another vote here for COLLONITE but 915 for me. I use it on my metallic black volvo over black hole. Superb finish and very durable. 😉


----------



## ronb (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind advice and comments, Collinite 467s it will be. I have a bottle of Poor Boys Black Hole coming to sort out the hairline marks so the Collinite will seal it. Just for the record, my car is a black Toyota Yaris tr.

Thanks again,

RonB


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> So I take it you don't like BMD wax. Is that right?


Never said anything about bmd.

Was just saying in general that there's no one best wax.

And asking on forum which is best the answers are going to be like

Wax ' a' is best and other person posting wax 'a' is **** and wax 'b' is better,


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wolfgang fuzion estate wax


----------



## ronb (Feb 20, 2014)

Rascal69, thanks for your input. Yes, I realise I was opening a can of worms so to speak but from all the replies I received, I learned quite a lot, especially since I am brand new to the topic and am now much more aware of more waxes than I had ever heard of before. I am now in a much better position to make a decision and have decided on Collinite 467s to apply once I have put the Poor Boys Black Hole on, something else I never knew existed.

Thanks very much for your help, it really is appreciated. No doubt I shall have more questions and will look forward to people like you who have loads of experience to come forward and help old fella's like me.

Best wishes,

RonB


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Autosmart wax all day long


----------



## RenZhenxing (Jan 27, 2014)

Wolfgang fuzion
migliore Competizione,primo
Pinnacle Souveran


----------



## ronb (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your choices, wax polishes I have never heard of, very interesting to say the east. I reckon if I bought a tin/bottle of all the recommendations I have received, I would not have room to put the car in the garage.

In the end, I bought Poor Boys Black Hole and Collinite 467S.. No doubt, some of you will say "What a waste of Money". However the deed is done and I am stuck with it.

Thanks again for all your advice and comments, very much appreciated, and the job is done.

Regards,

RonB:thumb:


----------

